# Approaching day 50...progress so far



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

HiyaWell I've just realised I'm nearly up to day 50 of the tape schedule and I'm having mixed reactions towards my progress. I imagine this is probably normal at this point in the treatment. I have noticed that my attitudes and thinking patterns have changed a little, but anxiety is still a big problem, and I'm still very much displaying avoidant behaviour due to my stomach problems and toilet phobia! In fact, today I bought a book about anxiety (for my dissertation) and am beginning to wonder if I have mild agoraphobia. Great. But I'm enjoying Mike's cds and I'm guessing (and hoping!) that they'll keep on improving my brain for me!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Sounds like you are doing ok. I have wondered about myself if I had agorafobia as well, but now I do not think so. Out tummies do crazy things to our brains.







Or is it the other way around???


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

A little bit of both I reckon! But I think the brain has MUCH more influence over it all. I wish we had more control over our brains!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Yarnie, hang in there it is very gradual and actually your progress sounds good for half way. It build momentum as you go, so you know.The brain has a huge influence over it all.hang in there though and post again how your doing in another twenty days and see where your at and I am glad your enjoying them in general. It is not uncommon for some people to look back and think hey that use to bug me and now it doesn't, before they even realize a change was made. The fact that things are improving and your slowly noticing changes is a very good sign really. IBS can generate some of the same symptoms some other phycological issues can generate due in part to the neurotransmitter issues in IBS, how it effects us as individuals and how well we cope with the symptoms. The condition/conditions can also and do overlap for a lot of people and it helps to work on the whole piture as well as individual predominate symptoms.Serotonin seems to place a pretty big role in IBS as well as other conditions that effect moods and emotions.


----------

